# Boykin Spaniel



## nickpan

Anybody know any local breeders or anybody that has them and has pups regularly? Would even be interested if they were in the surrounding states. Having a hard time finding much on the web.


----------



## carp slayer

I would love to know as well. I think there is or was one in the state.


----------



## deadibob

Hello guys, I'm new to this forum but not the state. I have a registered Boykin Spaniel female who turns 3 next month. I will be having her bred in her next heat cycle this summer. I live near Delta. I've had many breeds of hunting dogs in my life and since I discovered Boykins I will never have any other. Amazing dogs! The thing about this breed more than others is the owners seem to be very selective on who they sell a pup to and the conditions. 

These LBD's (Little Brown Dogs) as they are called, will outwork any dog their size. They make amazing pets. I have 5 kids and she fits right in. There is a boykin spaniel society and they have a quarterly magazine. I searched for a long time to find my pup but it was worth it. Good luck to you and if you are serious, I should be having some puppies available this fall.


----------



## nickpan

I will be very interested. I sent you a PM


----------



## carp slayer

PM sent


----------



## Matapatos

I had a litter of pups here in Plain City this past January. They were all sold well before they left at 8 weeks. They are fantastic dogs! Do your research on the litters though. I looked and looked before I finally drove to IL for my second Boykin I have now. As far as regular breeders in the state, there are none. In the west, maybe 2 or 3 but you'll wait a year or more. Back east, yes a lot more available, but waiting 6 months or more is the norm for a dog with good breeding. Brandywine Creek is the best known and probably the most reputable followed by Just Ducky and a few others. These won't ship puppies though, so you'll have to go get them. Its a bit of work to get a quality Boykin out here in Utah, but well worth it!


----------

